

There's a Tatt for That: Tattoo Ink Read by iPhones - msredmond
http://campustechnology.com/articles/2011/07/22/theres-a-tatt-for-that.aspx

======
jkic47
Great concept, though porting it to the Symbian or even Android platforms
could make more sense given the high prevalence of diabetics in South Asia.

